# My church website just posted a prayer letter on it - lots of pics!



## Pergamum (Mar 4, 2013)

Missionaries

Missionaries

Missionaries

To see lots of pics of my part of the world, click the links.

There is also lots of links to missions info and articles about missions, to include my wife's article, "Motherhood is ministry" on page 2 (linked above).


----------



## he beholds (Mar 4, 2013)

That baptism picture slays me.


----------

